# Sabre RGB Pro Wireless Problem



## Keelval (10. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

ich hab seit längerer Zeit ein Problem mit der Maus.

Im täglichen betrieb beim Arbeiten aber auch bei Spielen, kommt es zu aussetzer. Als würde die Maus kurzweilig und mehrfach hintereinander die Verbindung verlieren, bis man die Maus mal schneller hin und her bewegt und sie sich dann fängt.

Ich habe auch schon im Internet rum gelesen und bin mehrfach darauf gestoßen, das man in den Energieeinstellungen die USB Ports anpassen soll, damit diese nicht in eine Art Standby gehen.

Das brachte allerdings nichts.
Andere USB-Ports bringen auch nichts.
Abfragerate ändert auch nichts

Der Dongle ist ca 40cm von der Maus weg.
Verbunden über Drahtlos-Modus (WLAN Symbole) 


Ich hab keine ahnung, was da schief läuft, aber es nervt extrem.

Eventuell kann ja jemand Helfen


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (12. Dezember 2022)

Hi @Keelval,

Um genauer zu erfahren ob es an schnurlos Verbindung, zwischen Maus und USB Dongle liegt, oder ob es ggf. ein anderes Problem ist, lässt sich herausfinden, indem du deine Sabre Pro nur mit USB Kabel verwendest. Entferne auch den USB Dongle dabei.

Achtet bitte darauf, dass du die aktuellest iCUE Version (v4.31.168) installiert hast, sowie für die Maus, als auch für den USB Dongle, die neuste Firmware auf den Geräten vorhanden ist.

Tritt dieser Fehler bei Spielen auf? Wenn ja, nur bei bestimmten?


Grüße Marcus


----------



## Keelval (13. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Marcus, 

das Problem tritt auch im Alltag auf, nicht nur beim Spielen. 

So bald ich die Maus mit dem Kabel verbinde, habe ich keine Probleme. 

Software und Firmware ist aktuell.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (14. Dezember 2022)

Daher würde ich dich bitten, ein Ticket bei meinen Kollegen:innen vom Kundensupport zu erstellen. Dort findest du dann auch den Punkt "Beschreibung" für einen Frei-Text, wo du bitte dein Problem schilderst.

Kleine Info noch anbei, wie du den Prozess beschleunigen kannst.

Halte mich gerne dazu auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße Marcus


----------

